# Postfix ignoring alias file



## genuine (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
  I am setting up an email server on FreeBSD 9.3 using postfix 2.11. I have ran the `newaliases` command a few times but Postfix seems to not be reading it. The server is only hosting one domain name, but when I try to send an email to an user I keep getting a 550 error (even tho I have it set to be 450). So I try to make an alias of test to go to the user I still receive a bounce back saying the test email is not found. Can some one please help me with this? I have been fighting it for a few weeks now. Anything would be grateful thank you. Below is my `postconf -n`:



```
command_directory = /usr/local/sbin
config_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
daemon_directory = /usr/local/libexec/postfix
data_directory = /var/db/postfix
debug_peer_level = 2
debugger_command = PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5
home_mailbox = Maildir/
html_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix
inet_protocols = ipv4
mail_owner = postfix
mailq_path = /usr/local/bin/mailq
manpage_directory = /usr/local/man
message_size_limit = 26214400
mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain, mail.$mydomain
mydomain = ewebrealestate.com
myhostname = mail.ewebrealestate.com
myorigin = $mydomain
newaliases_path = /usr/local/bin/newaliases
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
readme_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix
sample_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
sendmail_path = /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
setgid_group = maildrop
smtpd_helo_required = yes
smtpd_helo_restrictions = reject_invalid_hostname reject_non_fqdn_hostname
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks reject_unauth_destination reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org reject_rbl_client sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net
smtpd_sender_restrictions = reject_non_fqdn_sender reject_unknown_sender_domain
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450
```


----------



## aragats (Apr 22, 2016)

To make postfix to re-read its config file you need:
`# postfix reload`
Regarding the aliases: you need to define an aliases database, e.g.:

```
alias_database = $alias_maps
alias_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/aliases, hash:/etc/aliases
```
Please correct me if I misunderstood your questions.


----------



## genuine (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you for your kind response. I have defined the aliases_database and alias_map and reloaded postfix via `postfix reload` command. I gave it a few minutes before I sent a test email but the email still came back with the 550 error. There are a few things that I don't understand but one of them is I have the unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450 but it is not returning that code. I am not receiving any error messages or any messages for that matter in the log file.


----------

